
Ethos Capital to Acquire Public Interest Registry from the Internet Society - dade
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/ethos-capital-acquire-public-interest-170000695.html
======
dade
I am quite not sure why an investment firm, would like to own the .org
registry?

